# Filtro Digital (Band pass ) en Pic C (18f4550)



## alpdruck (Feb 10, 2010)

Hola que tal platico mi proyecto y mi problema:
Estoy haciendo un Ecg he tomado las señales con los electrodos  y las he puesto a un amplificador instrumental ina114 esta señal  de diferencia (amplificada 1000 veces) es dirigida a un filtro pasa bandas Butterworth de 60Db/decada  (pasa bajas y pasa altas) con un rango de .5 hz a  50 hz  (Solo para monitoreo de la señales de electrocardiograma).

Una vez hecho esto se manda al pic 18f4550 al Conversor Analogico Digital de 10 bits  donde por USB transmite estos datos y por medio del controlador VISA de Labview son leídos y transferidos al PC.

Todo Esto funciona bien.

Solo que esta señal tiene aun Ruido en esta aparecen muchas señales de ruido muy pequeño pero molesto

Estoy pensando hacer filtros digitales (pasa bandas de .05 a 50 hz) dentro del Pic programado en PIC C para manipular estos ruidos sin necesidad de hacer otros filtros analógicos.  (tal vez mas adelante tenga que poner esta señal en LCD y no a la PC )
Alguien tiene información u ejemplos de como se hacen seria de gran ayuda muchas gracias... Cualquier Cosa referente sera de gran ayuda....


----------



## Killer_jc (Feb 10, 2010)

No se si se puede hacer con un PIC, seria algo mas engorroso creo, yo se q se puede, pero todavia no se como, me falta un año de ingenieria para entrar a ver los DS, en este caso los dsPIC. Para poder realizar todos los calculos necesarios para generar algun finltro digital, no puedo ayudarte mucho :S.. 

Y tendrias q fijarte de donde es q viene tus ruidos q lo mas seguro es q te aparescan luego de pasar ese amplificador x1000 que tenes.. que dejan de ser no visibles a ser molestias.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Feb 10, 2010)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/proyecto-fotopletismografia-usb-c-25693/ en este link en una de esas encontras justamente lo que necesitas 
Un saludo !


----------



## Beamspot (Feb 11, 2010)

¿Acaso el LabView no puede hacer dichos filtros? El PC tarda muuuuucho menos en hacer un filtro muy bueno de dichas señales que lo que tardaría un PIC. Y seguramente sea fácil de implementar en el primero, mientras que en el segundo no lo es tanto.

Filtrar digitalmente no es tampoco tan difícil. Lo 'difícil' es encontrar los parámetros necesarios a usar para dicho cometido (el 'kernel' del núcleo), y que el micro lo pueda hacer a la velocidad que pretendes. Busca FIR, IIR, Convolución y DSP en el Google, o busca en la wikipedia de www.webdearde.com, donde puse un filtro pasabajos FIR con un AVR (que igual te sirve 'copiando y pegando' en el PIC).


----------



## beto3574 (May 12, 2010)

amigo le recomiendo que ese proyecto lo implemente en un dspic,,,y adios ruido,, pues estos son mas inmunes que los pic,,,el ruido que tu pic tiene lo elimina el dspic,,te lo digo por experiencia


----------



## rockdqueen (May 3, 2011)

Hola amigo, de igual manera estoy tratando de realizar un electro con el pic18f4550. Tambien tengo mi etapa amplificadora y sospecho que en esa parte te hace falta poner un capacitor para reducir el ruido de la fuente de alimentación, pruebalo. Por cierto podrias compartir como realizaste tu proyecto ? Suerte.


----------

